# open top tanks and otos



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a planted 41 gallon osaka and I have a few oto's in it. 

Have you guys ever experienced otos jumping out from an open top tank? 

I have.. found him shriveled up on the carpet floor


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

I've got an open top, haven't had any otto deaths so far.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Two open tops here. Eight ottos - no jumpers!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

got one with 3 otos, no jumps.
although i have had 2 molly and and an SAE jump. I was there & saved them. They were being chased by krib parents.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

No otto jumpers.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

50g with 2 otos the others died of natural deaths in the water, no jumpers yet


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've kept otos in topless rimless tanks for years and never had any jumpers. Can't say the same for other fishes and shrimps...


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had kili jumpers and hatchet jumpers, geophagus jumpers and parachromis jumpers, but I've never had an otto jumper. And I only keep them in topless tanks.

But I imagine any fish will jump under the right(wrong) conditions. How's aggression in the tank?


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Iv also had one SAE jump a few weeks back and he died as well, found him bone dry. :/ 

There is one big australian rainbow in there and he's actually pretty aggressive... he was in my 55g before i tore it down.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

All mine are open and as well, no jumpers. Just snails crawling out from time to time.


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

tokyo said:


> But I imagine any fish will jump under the right(wrong) conditions.


I'll vouch for this. Had an unknown bacteria bloom in my tank with many deaths. There was an otto body on the floor, so they must only jump when it's bad in the tank.


----------

